# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  соблюдаем ли мы принципы?

## Atul-Krishna das

Ману-самхита

357. Услужливость, заигрывание, прикосновение к украшениям и одеждам, а также совместное сидение на ложе - все это считается прелюбодеянием.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

The Laws of Manu
George Bühler, translator, 1886

357. Offering presents (to a woman), romping (with her), touching her ornaments and dress, sitting with her on a bed, all (these acts) are considered adulterous acts (samgrahana).

Дарение подарков (женщине), любовные игры (с ней), прикосновение к ее украшениям и одеждам, совместное сидение на постели, все (эти действия) считаются прелюбодеянием.

Все вышеперечисленное касается общения с чужой женой.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Из комментария Шрилы Прабхупады к 1-й шлоке Шри Упадешамриты (Нектар Наставлений)

_К недозволенному сексу шастры относят мысли о сексуальных отношениях, планы вступить в них, разговоры о них, сам половой акт и искусственные способы удовлетворения гениталий; любой, кто занимается этим, находится в когтях майи. Это относится не только к семейным людям, но и к тйаги, тем, кто дал обет отречения. Шри Джагадананда Пандит в седьмой главе своей книги «Према-виварта» говорит: 
ваираги бхаи грамйа-катха на шунибе кане 
грамйа-варта на кахибе йабе милибе ане 
свапане о на кара бхаи стри-самбхашана 
грхе стри чхадийа бхаи асийачха вана 
йади чаха пранайа ракхите гаурангера сане 
чхота харидасера катха тхаке йена мане 
бхала на кхаибе ара бхала на парибе 
хрдайете радха-кршна сарвада севибе 
«Брат мой, приняв отречение от мира, ты не должен слушать мирские разговоры или вступать в них при встрече с другими. Не помышляй о женщинах даже во сне. Принимая отречение, ты дал обет, который запрещает тебе общаться с женщинами. Если ты стремишься к общению с Чаитанйей Махапрабху, всегда помни случай с Чхотой Харидасом, которого отверг Господь. Никогда не ешь изысканных блюд и не носи роскошных нарядов, всегда оставайся смиренным и в глубине своего сердца служи Их Милостям Шри Шри Радха-Кршне»._

----------


## vijitatma das

_матра свасра духитра ва
навивиктасано бхавет
балаван индрийа-грамо
видвамсам апи каршати_
*Мужчина не должен позволять себе сидеть рядом даже со своей матерью, сестрой или дочерью, ибо чувства настолько сильны, что могут возбудить желание даже в очень образованном человеке.*
*КОММЕНТАРИЙ:* Для того чтобы избавиться от желаний плоти, недостаточно просто знать правила поведения с женщинами. Как сказано в этом стихе, мужчина может почувствовать влечение даже к собственной матери, сестре или дочери. Конечно, как правило, мужчина не испытывает полового возбуждения при виде своей матери, сестры или дочери, но, если он позволит себе сидеть с ними слишком близко, влечение к ним может возникнуть. Это психологический факт. Кто-то может возразить, что только нецивилизованный человек способен ощутить такие низменные чувства, однако в этом стихе подчеркивается: _видвамсам апи каршати_ — даже если человек достиг вершин материального или духовного знания, он может пасть жертвой плотских желаний. При этом объектом вожделения может оказаться даже его родная мать, сестра или дочь. Поэтому в общении с женщинами нужно проявлять большую осторожность. Шри чайтанья Махапрабху был очень строг в этом отношении, особенно после того, как принял _санньясу_ . Ни одна женщина не смела подойти близко к Шри Чайтанье, чтобы выразить Ему почтение. И снова в этом стихе звучит предостережение: в общении с женщинами нужно быть очень осторожным. _Брахмачари_ не разрешается даже смотреть на жену духовного учителя, если она молода. Жена духовного учителя может попросить ученика своего мужа помочь ей в чем-то, как она просила бы своего сына, но, если она молода, _брахмачари_ не должен служить ей.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Дарение подарков (женщине)


О, скоро 8 марта - Международный день нарушения регулирующих принципов.  :mig:

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> О, скоро 8 марта - Международный день нарушения регулирующих принципов.


Я писал выше "Все вышеперечисленное касается общения с чужой женой". Своей жене, маме или сестре можно дарить подарки. Чужим женам нельзя.

----------


## Анджи

> Я писал выше "Все вышеперечисленное касается общения с чужой женой". Своей жене, маме или сестре можно дарить подарки. Чужим женам нельзя.


 Странно, но в некоторых ятрах поздравляют прекрасные половины с праздником. Неужели они занимаются нехорошим делом?

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> Странно, но в некоторых ятрах поздравляют прекрасные половины с праздником. Неужели они занимаются нехорошим делом?


Мы выросли и впитали в себя кали-южные традиции материалистического общества. Сознание Кришны - это метод, постепенно избавляться от этой культуры млечх, от этих "праздников", что есть повод выпить, где шастры описывают что и как делать, а так же что и как не делать, и почему.

Современный праздник - это повод совершать одну и ту же ягью по отношению к своим чувствам, а именно принять алкоголь. В основном. Ведический праздник - это ягья по отношению к той или иной форме Господа. Если в Ведах говорриться, что что-то делать нельзя, то этого делатть нельзя.

Женщины - это божество, это сам Кришна, это тело Кришны. Их желания и нужды не отличны от Кришны. Только тот, чей разум унесен иллюзией считает их нужды и потребности отличными от Кришны. Потому, в ведическом обществе, женщинам служат всегда, а не один-два раза в год.

----------


## Алек

> Потому, в ведическом обществе, женщинам служат всегда, а не один-два раза в год.


Но мы-то, как вы справедливо заметили, не в ведическом, а в кали-Южном и для него и один-два раза в год уже достижение. И все же хотелось бы услышать ответ на вопрос: будет ли нарушением в наше время "4-го принципа" поздравлять женщин (чужих жен и незамужних) как на работе, так и преданных в храме  с 8 марта и дарить подарки?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

А кто Вам сказал ,что на работе  именно Женщины сидят?Это не совсем женщины,в прямом смысле слова,какие  описаны  в Ведах ,у них и форма тела уже деформировалась и тембр голоса и мозг стал другим....Так что-дарите   женщинам  цветы и всякие подарки.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Женщины - это божество, это сам Кришна, это тело Кришны. Их желания и нужды не отличны от Кришны. Только тот, чей разум унесен иллюзией считает их нужды и потребности отличными от Кришны.


Не могли бы Вы подсказать, откуда эти высказывания. Звучит, как шлока. Какие именно нужды и потребности здесь имеются в виду?

----------


## purnananda

> Не могли бы Вы подсказать, откуда эти высказывания. Звучит, как шлока. Какие именно нужды и потребности здесь имеются в виду?


мне бы, то же было интересно узнать)

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> не могли бы вы подсказать, откуда эти высказывания. звучит, как шлока. какие именно нужды и потребности здесь имеются в виду?


у вас превосходное чувство шлоки, Двиджати Пуджака  :smilies: 

Шримад Бхагаватам 3.16.10

_ "брахманы, коровы и беззащитные существа составляют mое 
тело. Tолько люди, которых собственные грехи лишили рассудка, 
считают их отличными от mеня. Tакие люди подобны разъяренным змеям, и 
посланцы ямараджи, карающего грешников, как 
ястребы, с остервенением разрывают их на куски."_ 

_коmmенtарий: в "Брахма-самхите" говорится, что беззащитные существа - это 
коровы, брахманы, женщины, дети и старики. из этих пяти видов живых существ в 
данном стихе особо выделены брахманы и коровы, поскольку господь всегда 
печется о 
благе брахманов и коров, что упоминается в обращенной к нему 
молитве. поэтому здесь господь призывает людей не причинять 
вреда беззащитным живым существам, и в первую очередь коровам и брахманам. в 
некоторых версиях "бхагаватам" вместо слова духатих стоит слово духитрх, но 
смысл от этого не меняется. 
духатих значит "корова", и слово духитрх также иногда употребляют в значении 
"корова", поскольку корову считают дочерью бога солнца. подобно тому как дети 
находятся под опекой родителей, женщины также всегда должны находиться под 
чьей-нибудь 
опекой: отца, мужа или взрослого сына. о беззащитных существах 
должны заботиться их опекуны. если они не будут делать это, 
их ждет кара ямараджи, которого господь назначил надзирать за действиями 
грешников. помощников, или посланцев, ямараджи сравнивают здесь с ястребами, а 
тех, кто не выполняет возложенные 
на них обязанности и не защищает своих подопечных, - со змеями. как ястребы не 
щадят змей, так и посланцы ямараджи беспощадно расправляются с нерадивыми 
опекунами._ 

насколько я понял, служение их "беззащитноти", защита этих 5 категорий живых существ - и есть служение им. проще нам это увидеть на примере детей, их незащищенности и того, как правильно надо служить детям. так же и остальные 4 категории живых существ. и здесь так же как все в материальном мире, если мы осознаем, что эти беззащитные существа составляют тело кришны, то служа их, мы будим прогрессировать духовно, если не осознаем, то это результат будет накопления благочестия. имхо

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Не могли бы Вы подсказать, откуда эти высказывания. Звучит, как шлока. Какие именно нужды и потребности здесь имеются в виду?


Как какие?Наверное Вы тоже ,судя по потребностям,попадаете в ранг Божественного явления:-)

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> Женщины - это божество, это сам Кришна, это тело Кришны.


Согласен, что сами по себе эти мои высказывания могут быть спорными. Думаю они могут быть истинными только в контексте цитаты из Шримад Бхагаватам, что я привел, и как возражение (коммент) по поднятой теме.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

странно, почему иногда в постах убираются все заглавные буквы?

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Как какие?Наверное Вы тоже ,судя по потребностям,попадаете в ранг Божественного явления:-)


Елки-палки! Никогда об этом не думал! Срочно начинаю гордиться.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> странно, почему иногда в постах убираются все заглавные буквы?


Это происходит, если "копипастится" (а не набирается) хотя бы одна латинская буква.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> поздравлять женщин (чужих жен и незамужних) как на работе,


"материалистом можешь ты не быть, но на работе поздравлять обязан", ведь джентельмен. 




> так и преданных в храме с 8 марта


а вот в храме, по-моему, это смотрится как-то неестественно. Вон православные наши - не поздравляют же в своих храмах?)) 




> и дарить подарки?


а лучше не подарки дарить, а как в Индии: там в особый "женский день" женщины лупят палками мужчин (есть несколько вариций праздника, но суть одна). Вот это я понимаю, это по-нашему!

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> а лучше не подарки дарить, а как в Индии: там в особый "женский день" женщины лупят палками мужчин (есть несколько вариций праздника, но суть одна). Вот это я понимаю, это по-нашему!


 Правильно.Подарки в обычные дни,ежедневно.А палками,так и быть,раз в год отходим.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Ману-самхита
> 
> 357. Услужливость, заигрывание, прикосновение к украшениям и одеждам, а также совместное сидение на ложе


Никогда так сурово не прелюбодеял. Не развращайте!

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Они там во времена Манусамхит ещё про форумы не слыхали,а то тогда б ещё пунктик добавился.

----------


## Николай108

> Ману-самхита - 357. Услужливость, заигрывание, прикосновение к украшениям и одеждам, а также совместное сидение на ложе - все это считается прелюбодеянием.


С женой можно. 
И подарки на работе дарить надо, мы должны учитывать ситуацию (целовать может быть только не надо).

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> _матра свасра духитра ва
> навивиктасано бхавет
> балаван индрийа-грамо
> видвамсам апи каршати_
> *Мужчина не должен позволять себе сидеть рядом даже со своей матерью, сестрой или дочерью, ибо чувства настолько сильны, что могут возбудить желание даже в очень образованном человеке.*
> .


А что это за текст, откуда он?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А что это за текст, откуда он?



Это Шримад Бхагаватам 9.19.17

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 9.19.17

матра свасра духитра ва
навивиктасано бхавет
балаван индрийа-грамо
видвамсам апи каршати

матра — с матерью; свасра — с сестрой; духитра — с дочерью; ва — или; на — не; авивикта-асанах — сидящий вместе на одном сиденье; бхавет — да будет; балаван — могущественны; индрийа- грамах — чувства; видвамсам — ученейшего и возвышенного человека; апи — даже; каршати — влекут.

Мужчина не должен позволять себе сидеть рядом даже со своей матерью, сестрой или дочерью, ибо чувства настолько сильны, что могут возбудить желание даже в очень образованном человеке.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Для того чтобы избавиться от желаний плоти, недостаточно просто знать правила поведения с женщинами. Как сказано в этом стихе, мужчина может почувствовать влечение даже к собственной матери, сестре или дочери. Конечно, как правило, мужчина не испытывает полового возбуждения при виде своей матери, сестры или дочери, но, если он позволит себе сидеть с ними слишком близко, влечение к ним может возникнуть. Это психологический факт. Кто-то может возразить, что только нецивилизованный человек способен ощутить такие низменные чувства, однако в этом стихе подчеркивается: видвамсам апи каршати — даже если человек достиг вершин материального или духовного знания, он может пасть жертвой плотских желаний. При этом объектом вожделения может оказаться даже его родная мать, сестра или дочь. Поэтому в общении с женщинами нужно проявлять большую осторожность. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху был очень строг в этом отношении, особенно после того, как принял санньясу . Ни одна женщина не смела подойти близко к Шри Чайтанье, чтобы выразить Ему почтение. И снова в этом стихе звучит предостережение: в общении с женщинами нужно быть очень осторожным. Брахмачари не разрешается даже смотреть на жену духовного учителя, если она молода. Жена духовного учителя может попросить ученика своего мужа помочь ей в чем-то, как она просила бы своего сына, но, если она молода, брахмачари не должен служить ей.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Мужчина не должен позволять себе сидеть рядом даже со своей матерью, сестрой или дочерью, ибо чувства настолько сильны, что могут возбудить желание даже в очень образованном человеке.


Но мы живем в такое просвещенное время, когда очень-очень образованный человек находит для себя это какими-то дикими пережитками прошлого.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Но мы живем в такое просвещенное время, когда очень-очень образованный человек находит для себя это какими-то дикими пережитками прошлого.


Просвещенное ли? Вряд ли. Сейчас как раз то время, когда наставление этого стиха как никогда актуально, ибо хватает примеров именно того, о чем говорится в нем.

----------


## Николай108

На эту тему также хорошо подходит притча о том, как двое (кажется монахов) повстречали женщину, которая попросила перенести её через реку.
Тот, что перенёс, конечно великая душа. Лично я ближе ко второму.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

да уж!сейчас такие великих душ днем с огнем как говорится-ни дай Бог женщине сумки тяжелые помочь понести,или место в транспорте уступить...

а в Индии кстати при оформлении водительских прав женщин без очереди пропускают...а очередь там неxилая-часа эдак на 4,не меньше...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> да уж!сейчас такие великих душ днем с огнем как говорится-ни дай Бог женщине сумки тяжелые помочь понести,или место в транспорте уступить...
> 
> а в Индии кстати при оформлении водительских прав женщин без очереди пропускают...а очередь там неxилая-часа эдак на 4,не меньше...


Это чтобы не сидеть на одной кушетке, а то вдруг чего

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Гы.
Не знаю,допускали ли в Ведические времена женщин до управления   мулами на телегах,или  слонах.
Интересный видок-запруженная широкая улица и по ней несутся дамы на слонах по своим делам...Видел бы это Ману,тут же бы забросил свои самхиты писать.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Муж, когда в Афганистане служил, говорил, что там везде только мужчины работают. Это земледельческая страна. На полях и огородах-только мужчины...В Индии-примерно также.
(Для меня это очень удивительно и необычно).

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

на стройках полно индусок-кирпичи таскают на голове,по 6-8-10 штук(один кирпич если 2 кг,то  это сколько веса  за раз)....

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> на стройках полно индусок-кирпичи таскают на голове,по 6-8-10 штук(один кирпич если 2 кг,то  это сколько веса  за раз)....


 Нда-а...

 Такого там не было, на Юге, где супруг жил. Может, потому что мусульманская страна? В традиционных странах, в традиционных семьях, женщину защищают. Матаджи знакомая из Киргизии писала , что у них женщины-под защитой находятся всегда, отца, потом мужа, а потом сына. И это факт.

  Сейчас Кали-Юга, везде всякое может быть, конечно, и все не так идеально...

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Хотя,вот вспоминаю,некоторые дамы ездили на транспорте.Например кшатрийка.Хоть  Сатьябхама или ещё одна матаджи,которая наехала  на одного  человека ,за это её папа наказал сидением дома,она  прогуливаясь ткнула в глаз мудрецу (который сидел в муравейнике) и  пришлось,в итоге,выйти за него замуж.
Так что...не такими уж замурованными женщины были.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А в Сатья-югу вообще были ли женщины, а? Вот чего б им там делать? Ни наехать ни на кого нельзя, ни пальцем в глаз ткнуть, просто ад какой-то.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> А в Сатья-югу вообще были ли женщины, а? Вот чего б им там делать? Ни наехать ни на кого нельзя, ни пальцем в глаз ткнуть, просто ад какой-то.


Конечно они были.От кого тогда все мы пошли?

Ясное дело,в сатья йугу  сидели все по лесам медитировали,но  Еве захотелось посмотреть  про "любовь-морковь"  и  пошла она в кино на 3 д и Адама уговорила...Там им скормили яблоко и всё...понеслось поехало.Пришлось из леса съехать ,переселиться по ближе к храму ...... вдохновения ,в город....Ведь жить поближе к вдохновению-это важно,но только чего это стоит?Не так часто мы в кино-храм ходим,но сколько сил для этой самой  идеи высокой.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ману-самхита
> 
> 357. Услужливость, заигрывание, прикосновение к украшениям и одеждам, а также совместное сидение на ложе - все это считается прелюбодеянием.


Жена в сознании Кришны - это как музейный экспонат: смотреть можно, трогать нельзя.

----------


## Николай108

Что, и обнять с сочуствием нельзя? Почему? Разве на это есть запрет в дхарме грихастх?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Что, и обнять с сочуствием нельзя? Почему? Разве на это есть запрет в дхарме грихастх?


Интересно, что моя шутка провисела без комментариев неделю. Это значит, что все все поняли. Вы только вышли из бана и тут-же задали вопрос. Трудно что-то объяснять людям, лишенным чувства юмора. Извините, если моя шутка оказалась неуместной в этой серьезной теме.

----------

